# Please ID. Kenyi perhaps ?



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

See the fullsize version at: http://s1361.photobucket.com/albums/r66 ... ction=view¤t=null_zpse3fa529d.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

Any chance at getting a larger picture? I"m not sure it is pure...

What did you purchase it is?


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

Got it at WALMART


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

Its a hybrid cichlid


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

Any idea types of mixes?


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

cynotilapia hybrid


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

I would disagree with Cynotilapia hybrid.

Probably some sort of Kenyi or Hongi hybrid. Unfortunately with purchasing from assorted tanks especially from Walmart or other big box stores, hybrid is what you get.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Can't really tell the color but a kenyi hybrid seems like the best guess. If blue-ish with bars that don't come and go much, maybe turning dull yellowish.

As for what hybrid it could be, the hybrids might be some sort of Zebra type mixed with Kenyi or a Socolofi mixed with Kenyi. The mass market breeders don't really care as long as they get a cute blue-ish juvenile that will sell.


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

So this a hybrid ?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Its for sure no pure _Metriaclima lombardoi_. Given the sourse (random hybrids R us :wink: ) not identifiable. Well by me at least.


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks siklid guru


----------

